# Called a girl I had a crush on.



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

This goes all the way back to last year. There was this girl I had a crush on last year who was a co-worker and classmate. I mean this was intense. I had felt nothing like it in a long time. Well, I asked her out and she had just broke up with her boyfriend but was looking to get back with him. So the next time I saw her I was going to ask her out for a date, and she informs me she officially got back together with her ex. 

Well, I didn't stop having a crush on her, and it continued until she got another job and changed majors. I didn't see or talk to her for several months.

Finally, last week I was drunk and looking at my e-mail, and being the lonely drunk I was at the time, I decided to e-mail her. I got a nice short response, and I was estactic that she had not forgot about me. I e-mail again and I don't get a reply all week(while all of those crush feelings came roaring back) I was kicking my self going down this road again, I kept thinking she doesn't want to hear from me, I need to move on. I should have never initiated contact, I was doing fine...

I woke up thinking about it, and I thought, the hell with it, I'm going to call her. I was still somewhat groggy(this was in the afternoon, I work nights) but I did it anyway. I wanted to find out what her situation was. I did it before i could get too worked up or nervous. On top of that I wasn't sure I remembered the right number, so I could have got someone else.

It turned out to the best thing I could do. It was a nice convo and she seemed happy to hear from me, however it was revealed in the phone convo that she has a boyfriend. But hey, why wouldn't she? She is damn pretty and has a wonderful personality... that dude is one lucky cat. 

The moral of this story is I took a chance. I am at the point in my life where I am getting serious about finding somebody. I want to experience that 6 months of ecstasy when you first fall in love. Now, If I never experienced it before I wouldn't know what it is, but seven years without it is too long.

I just thought I would give it shot and try the one woman that I really liked, to see it the circumstances were in my favor. Unfortunately for now they are not. But I'm not giving up. I know she is out there. The fact that I said "The heck with it" and did something that made me nervous but did it ANYWAY is a small step toward my dream.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Good for you. Think how much easier the next call will be.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

That's fantastic! I know SA is hard, but I hate when people just wallow in pity instead of doing something about it. You did something--good job!


----------



## DreamingRecovery (Aug 30, 2005)

Lincolnradiocat,

The fact is that you called her and that took courage. It well get easier and easier and I bet you're already starting to see that each time you do this it IS getting easier. Soon you'll be openly flirting day to day.

It'll happen!


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations. Good job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good try, LincolnRadioCat! :boogie :boogie :boogie
The next time may be the charm! :yes


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and encouragement. Once in a while I get a moment of clarity that tells my mind is my own worse enemy...and I actually overcame it here.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

awsome, nice job


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Shell of a Man...Pride eh? I am a very proud person as well. In fact pride is what caused me to lose track of the woman I called in the first place. I thought having a "crush" was just ridiculous and I was wasting my time. Perhaps I was. But still I risked utter humiliation to make the phone call, and after all those months without hearing from me, then, out of the blue, a call? Well, I am still glad I shoved my pride aside for a moment to call. I need more moments like that.


----------

